# Tips for getting eye drops into toddler??????



## EVC

DD has been diagnosed with a double eye infection and has been put on anti-bacterial eye drops (3 times a day for 7 days). She is terrified of the eye dropper--dh and I have to literally hold her down kicking and screaming and pry open her eyes with our hands. We feel terrible about that and we also worry that she might get hurt thrashing about as she does. It is just horrible and we still have five more days to go







:

Does anyone know any good tricks for getting eye drops in a toddler????


----------



## aris99

Hi and hugs,

I am so sorry you're going through this....just wanted to offer some empathy! My dd had surgery for exotropia (eyes turning outwards) when she was 3 and we had to administer a seemingly endless regimen of eye drops. We tried explaining, putting drops in a doll's eyes, putting drops in our own eyes, even allowing her to hold the bottle while we squeezed but it ALWAYS ended up in a physical battle, pinning her down. Even at 5 yrs she has to be held down.

If it helps, your dd will not incur any lasting injuries...though you might get a black eye or fat lip (I got this







...and it will all be forgotten in no time.

Hang in there!! Maybe someone else out there has a creative method for administering eye drops...my dd is probably going to require a second surgery!


----------



## AEZMama

When I nannied and had to do stuff like that, I did it when the babe slept. You just gently pull down the bottom eyelid and put the drop in. Though-it works with a really good sleeper.


----------



## bryannastreasure

I had to give Carlin eye drops for a while.

I swaddled him tight like a newborn in a giant bath towel or his blankie to keep his arms out of the way. lay him on the floor and straddle his chest and give him a minute to kinda settle. then onetwothreedrops! I was told I didn't have to get his lid open. just put the drop near the nose corner and wait for him to open his eye. Then let him up and give lots of hugs for being brave.

It did help to use warm drops. I kept the bottle in my pocket or bra so it was body temp.

and an otterpop or yogurt when it is over.

bryanna


----------



## rzberrymom

We just went through pink eye, so I know what you're going through! We also put the drops in while she slept--worked like a charm! Or we had her lie on her back on the floor, we put the drops in the corner of her eye and then we asked her to open her eyes--we read online that this is just as effective as prying the eyes open.


----------



## EVC

Thanks for the tips! DD should be going down for her afternoon nap soon, so I will try the "while she's asleep" method right away







:


----------



## mercy589

I too have heard that you can put it in the corner with their eye shut and then eventually they open their eye and it goes right in. Good luck with the sleepy method too!


----------



## Throkmorton

Yep, corner of the eye with the eye shut. It works really well


----------



## U2can

Another vote for with the eyes shut.

With both of my children, I'd have them lay down in my lap -with eyes closed, place the requisite # of drops in the corner of each eye. When they opened their eyes, the drops roll in. No getting up till eyes were opened. This gave them control over when the drops went in, plus no battle meant quicker return to their own activity.


----------



## kawa kamuri

My son is oddly cooperative when it comes to things like this so it might not work for you but I had him pick out a sticker I kept with the drops (cats, dogs, flowers, etc) and he would lay on the floor, I sat, we talked about the sticker (Does that dog meow? That dog wants to kiss your face!) and I put the drops in as best as I could - open eyed, closed eyed, whatever. Sometimes I'd give a second sticker afterward. Tried to keep it as light and fun as possible.


----------



## katsam

My son just got over pink eye, and I chose to have the antibiotic in ointment form. I think it made it a little easier if you have that option.


----------

